# Streeter News



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

http://www.kxma.com/getArticle.asp?ArticleId=224718

Jamestown, N.D. (AP) One of three Streeter residents facing hunting-related charges has pleaded guilty to one charge, been fined $250 and ordered to serve six months of unsupervised probation.

Court documents show that 52-year-old Jeff Effinger pleaded guilty to advertising outfitter services without a license. Two charges of guiding without a license were dismissed.

Two other people, Sheldon and Brenda Schlecht, and a corporation called Coteau Prairie Waterfowl, Whitetail and Upland Bird Hunts of Streeter ND Incorporated are awaiting trial dates in the case.

The corporation that records show belongs to Brenda Schlecht has 147 charges filed against it. All of the charges in the case are misdemeanors.

*Plea Bargin? Let us hope the light fine and unsupervised probation is in return for having this man help convict the others.*


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

And yet another dupe from prairie hunter way to pay attention.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=51955


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

G/O I do not scan every forum on this site. If I post it on a different topic thread than just DON'T OPEN IT.

This was the first post of this topic on the HOT TOPIC forum.

I took a few years away from this web site - well maybe an occassional post.

But now I am back and I am here to enjoy :wink:

Your industry is full of pathetic souls and I intend to constantly work to show it... If you are left standing - then you should be doing well - if you are found guilty of something than I think we all know who the dupe is ... :eyeroll:


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

PH, On this site, you are not ready to run with the big dogs so don't be wizzin' in the tall grass.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

:eyeroll:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

DG - ya OK if you say so. What is HPC and HPC II (no one answer for him please). :splat:

Note I was on this site just a wee bit (like about 6 years ago). I help lead the debate against HPC and NR limits before G/O joined. I directly lobbied ND reps and led efforts with small business owners (who certainly had more clout than me) to fight the fight with their local reps.

G/O and I probably were in the same camp in the 2004/2005 HPC discussion posts.

I have a slightly different focus now and old adversaries are now allies. Times change.


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

hunter pressure concept.


----------

